# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour du lịch Mỹ 12 ngày giảm giá chỉ còn 83 tr/ khách

## linh781

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH MỸ*
*NEW YORK - PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C - SAN FRANCISCO - YOSEMITE NATIONAL PARK LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES* 
*Thời Gian:* 12 NGÀY/11 ĐÊM - *Phương Tiện:* MÁY BAY 

*NGÀY 01: VIỆT NAM - TAIPEI 

*
*14h00 Xe đón đoàn tại điểm tập trung đưa đoàn đi sân bay đáp chuyến bay CI 9024 khởi hành lúc 17h30 đi Đài Loan - chặng bay đầu tiên trong hành trình tour du lịch Mỹ 12 ngày.**Đến Đài Loan, lúc 21h10 đoàn về khách sạn sân bay nghỉ ngơi chờ nối chuyến. Sau đó, chuyển chuyến bay khởi hành đi New York. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.**Do vượt tuyến đổi ngày nên Qúy khách sẽ đến New York (sân bay John F. Kennedy Intl) buổi tối cùng ngày. Sau khi làm thủ tục nhập cảnh và lấy hành lý, qúy khách về nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn tối nhẹ với cơm hộp tại phòng. Nghỉ ngơi sau chặng bay dài.*
*
NGÀY 02: DU LỊCH MỸ - NEW YORK (ĂN TỐI)
*

*13h25: Đến Newyork, xe đón đoàn tham quan thành phố New York với những địa danh nổi tiếng - điểm thăm quan đầu tiên trong hành trình du lịch Mỹ 12 ngày: Điểm 0 hay còn gọi là Ground Zero - Tàn tích của Trung tâm thương mại thế giới sau sự kiện 11 tháng 9. Phố tài chính Wall Street - Nơi tọa lạc của sàn giao dịch chứng khoán New York và các trung tâm tài chính ngân hàng. Nơi đây còn được xem là trung tâm tài chính của thế giới. Mỗi chuyển động của phố Wall ảnh hưởng đến tình hình tài chính toàn cầu. Quảng trường thời đại (Time Square) - Quảng trường trung tâm thành phố New York rực rỡ với những ánh đèn màu và bảng quảng cáo. Đây là nơi thị trưởng thành phố phát biểu trước công chúng và tổ chức những sự kiện lớn của New York.* *Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3**
*
NGÀY 03: DU LỊCH MỸ - NEW YORK (ĂN BA BỮA)

*
**

*Sau bữa sáng, Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan thành phố  New  York: Trụ sở Liên Hiệp Quốc - Nơi làm việc của Hội đồng bảo an và những hội đồng khác của tổ chức Liên  Hiệp Quốc. Trung tâm thương mại Rockerfeller - Trung tâm thương mại sầm uất,  nơi đặc đại  bản doanh của kênh truyền hình NBC, nơi tập trung các shop đồ hiệu đắt tiền. Đại lộ 5 - Trung tâm thời trang của nước Mỹ, nơi tập trung các sàn Catwalk và các thương hiệu thời trang lớn của thế giới.* *Đoàn đi du thuyền tham quan - Biểu tượng của nước Mỹ, biểu tượng của tinh thần Mỹ - tinh thần tự do. 
**Chiều, đoàn có thể mua sắm ở các trung tâm mua sắm lớn ở Newyork như Best buy, Marcy, Walmart, Target…. để tha hồ chọn mua những mặt hàng giá hợp lý với tiêu chuẩn Hoa Kỳ. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn*
*
NGÀY 04: NEW YORK - PHILADELPHIA - WASHINGTON D.C (ĂN BA BỮA)
*

*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Bước sang ngày thứ tư của hành trình du lịch Mỹ 12 ngày, đoàn lên đường đi Washington DC. Trên đường đoàn ghé thăm Philadelphia- Thủ đô cũ của Hoa Kỳ. Xe đưa Quý khách đi qua các bang New Jersey, Delaware, Virginia. Tại Philadelphia, đoàn dừng chân tham quan chụp ảnh:Tham quan Chuông tự do - Đây là quả chuông  giống lên tiếng chuông khai sinh nước Mỹ. Sau thời gian sử dụng quả chuông bị nứt và được thay bằng  quả chuông khác. Nay quả chuông lịch sử này được lưu giữ trong một bảo tàng riêng tại Philadelphia. Tham quan Nhà Độc Lập (Independence Hall) - Hiện nay tòa nhà được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn, trước đây nơi này diễn ra cuộc họp thống nhất 13 bang của nước Mỹ và là nơi diễn ra rất điều sự kiện lịch sử quan trọng của buổi đầu khai sinh Hoa Kỳ.**Đến nơi, đoàn bắt đầu chương trình tham quan Washington D.C:Tham quan Nhà Trắng - Nơi làm việc của đương kim tổng thống, nơi đón tiếp  các nguyên  thủ quốc gia, mỗi một quyết định được đưa ra từ căn nhà này có thể làm ảnh hưởng đến tình hình kinh tế,  chính trị toàn cầu. Điện Capitol - Tòa nhà lưỡng viện Hoa Kỳ, một thiết kế kiến trúc độc đáo. Nơi đây là đối trọng quyền lực với Nhà Trắng, cùng với Tòa án tối cao tạo thành thế chân vạc quyền lực trong thể chế chính trị  “Tam quyền phân lập”của Liên Bang Mỹ. Nhà tưởng niệm Jefferson - Tổng thống thứ 3 của Hoa Kỳ, người thảo ra bản Tuyên ngôn độc lập nổi tiếng của Hoa Kỳ. Những ý tưởng trong tuyên ngôn do Jefferson đưa ra được lập lại trong nhiều tuyên ngôn độc lập của những quốc gia khác trong đó có Vietnam. Nhà tưởng niệm Lincoln - Tổng thống tài năng nhất nước Mỹ, người đã có công thống nhất 36 bang.
**Dùng cơm chiều tại Washington D.C, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi và tự do sinh hoạt. Hotel: Courtyard by Marriott hoặc tương đương.*
*
NGÀY 05: WASHINGTON D.C - SAN FRANCISCO (ĂN BA BỮA)

*

*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tiếp tục chương trình du lịch Mỹ 12 ngàythăm quan: Bảo tàng Hàng Không và Không Gian Hoa Kỳ - Nơi ghi lại lịch sử phát triển của ngành hàng không, trưng bày các mẫu máy bay chiến đấu, máy bay dân dụng theo trình tự phát triển. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ đi qua từng giai đoạn phát triển của ngành hàng không vũ trụ của Hoa Kỳ cũng như của thế giới. Bảo tàng Nghệ Thuật Đương Đại - nơi trưng bày những tác phẩm nghệ thuật đặc sắc của thế giới. Bảo tàng Lịch sử tự nhiên - tại đây Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng viên kim cương Hy vọng - Blue hope diamond nổi tiếng gắn liền với sự tồn vong của những con người nổi tiếng đã từng đeo nó. Ngoài ra, các hiện vật của tự nhiên kỳ thú cũng được trưng bày tại đây. Đài tưởng niệm các binh sỹ tham gia chiến tranh Việt Nam và cuộc chiến Triều Tiên. Đài tưởng niệm Washington (chụp ảnh từ bên ngoài) - Tổng thống đầu tiên của Hoa Kỳ, người đọc bản Tuyên ngôn khai sinh nước Mỹ, một tướng lĩnh tài ba, một nhà “địa lý” bậc thầy khi chọn Washington D.C với vị trí địa lý tuyệt đẹp làm thủ đô như hiện nay.**Sau bữa trưa, đoàn đáp chuyến bay đi CI 975 (1715-1958) đi Sanfrancisco. Đến nơi, xe đón đoàn đi ăn tối và về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi*
*
NGÀY 06: DU LỊCH MỸ - SAN FRANCISCO ( ĂN BA BỮA)
*

*Sau khi ăn sáng, Đoàn đi thăm quan Vịnh San Francisco bằng du thuyền- ngắm cảnh đảo Alcatraz nổi tiếng ( Island of Jail)- là một hòn đảo nằm giữa vịnh San Francisco, thuộc địa phận San Francisco, tiểu bang California, Hoa Kỳ. Hòn đảo này đã từng là hải đăng, sau đó là một đồng lũy quân đội, sau nữa là nhà tù quân đội nhà tù liên bang nổi tiếng của Hoa Kỳ nơi đã từng giam giữ những tội phạm khét tiếng như Al Capone, Birdman... Năm 1972, hòn đảo này trở thành một khu vực giải trí quốc gia, là nơi du lịch.**Ngày nay, hòn đảo này là một phần của khu giải trí quốc gia Cổng Vàng. Tiếp tục thăm quan Cầu treo Golden Gate, Công viên Golden Gate, China Town.Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Quý khách trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Du khách đã kết thúc 1/2 hành trình tour du lịch Mỹ 12 ngày* 
*
NGÀY 07: SAN FRANCISCO - YOSEMITE PARK - FRESNO ( ĂN BA BỮA)

*

*Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn lên đường đi thăm công viên Quốc gia nổi tiếng của Mỹ - Yosemite Park - công viên nổi tiếng nhất California, một trong các kì quan thiên nhiên. Yosemite nằm ở gần dãy núi Nevada. Yosemite được mệnh danh là nơi “thánh địa” (land of the gods) bởi vẻ đẹp của những núi đá granit, thác nước hùng vĩ và thung lũng tĩnh lặng. Những loài cây khổng lồ, nước đổ ầm ầm trên vách núi cùng các vách đá cheo leo đã tạo nên một vùng đất tuyệt diệu. Điều thú vị đó là nước, ở cả thể rắn và lỏng, chính là kiến trúc sư chính làm nên phong cảnh Yosemite.* *Đoàn lên đường về Fresno nghỉ đêm. Fresno là khu vực làm nông nghiêp lớn nhất bang California*
*
NGÀY 08: DU LỊCH MỸ - FRESNO - LAS VEGAS (ĂN BA BỮA)
*

*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn lên đường đi Las Vegas.**Chiều đoàn đến Las Vegas nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Xe đưa đòan dùng cơm chiều. Quý khách khởi hành tham quan các công trình kiến trúc khách sạn hiện đại và lớn nhất trên thế giới: New York - New York, MGM, Tropicana, Paris Paris, Mote Carlo, Treasure Island…**Quý khách tham quan vườn hoa trong khách sạn Bellagio, tham quan những dòng kênh trong khách sạn Venetian mô phỏng thành phố nổi Venice, xem chú cọp trắng trong khách sạn MGM, ngắm nhìn ánh đèn rực sáng có thể nhìn thấy từ cách xa 400km trên đỉnh khách sạn Luxur...Xem show cướp biển, núi lửa, nhạc nước. Quý khách có dịp thử vận may tại các sòng bài lớn nhất thế giới. Ngoài ra, Quý khách còn có dịp thưởng thức các chương trình show Jubille hòanh trang (chi phí tự túc). Đòan trở vế khách sạn nghỉ ngơi Hotel: Circus Circus hoặc tương đương.*
*
NGÀY 09: LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES - LITTLE SAIGON (ĂN BA BỮA)

*
*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tiếp tục chuyến du lịch Mỹ. Xe đưa đoàn đi* *Los Angeles. * *Dùng cơm trưa trên đường đi. Trên đường đi, Quý khách có cơ hội mua sắm đồ hiệu tại Outlet factory lenwood - nơi mà quý khách có thể mua sắm được những món đồ hiệu với giá rẻ bất ngờ hoặc shopping mall. Đến Los Angeles đoàn tham quan khu thương mại Litte Saigon. Đoàn cùng cơm chiều, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi và tự do sinh hoạt. Hotel: Holiday Inn hoặc tương đương. ( Nếu có thời gian, đoàn có thể thăm quan thêm China Town)*
*
NGÀY 10: HOLLYWOOD - UNIVERSAL STUDIO (ĂN BA BỮA)

*

*Chuông điện thoại báo thức. Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng.  Đòan khởi hành tham quan Đại Lộ Ngôi Sao - nơi lưu danh những ngôi sao nổi tiếng trong làng điện ảnh, truyền hình, âm nhạc của Hoa Kỳ. Đoàn tham quan nhà hát Kodak - nơi diễn ra lễ trao giải Oascar danh giá hàng năm của làng điện ảnh Mỹ, tham quan nhà hát Trung Hoa - nơi công chiếu giới thiệu những bộ phim Hollywood trước khi tung ra thị trường. Đòan tiếp tục tham quan tòa thị chính thành phố, nhà hát Disney với kiến trúc độc đáo và kinh phí xây dựng lên đến 10 triệu đôla. Đòan dùng cơm Trưa.* *Chiều đoàn tham quan Phim trường Universal: Xem nhà ma, Phim không gian 4 chiều Shrek, Đi xe tram xem toàn cảnh phim trường, nơi ra đời các bộ phim nổi tiếng: Kingkong…thưởng thức trích đoạn “ Under Water World”, Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác: “ Mummy Revenge, Vượt Thác,…”. 
**Sau khi ăn tối, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay sáng hôm sau về Việt Nam. Quý khách có thể tự do thăm thân nhân theo thời hạn visa cho phép. Đây là ngày cuối cùng du khách có mặt trên đất nước Mỹ trong hành trình tour du lịch Mỹ 12 ngày 11 đêm*
*
NGÀY 11: LOS ANGELES - VIỆT NAM 

*

* 01h15 Đáp chuyến bay rời Mỹ về Việt Nam. Ăn nghỉ trên máy bay*
*
NGÀY 12: VIỆT NAM  

*

*Đoàn về đến sân bay Nội Bài. Lưu luyến chia tay và kết thúc chương trình tour du lịch Mỹ 12 ngày từ Hà Nội. Hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong hành trình tiếp theo
*
*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 89.990.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH
GIÁ TOUR KHUYẾN MÃI: 83.000.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH
(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)
(Liên hệ Ms.Linh: 0914926198)*

----------

